# Olive Hidden Tang



## NeilYeag (Jun 4, 2020)

This one finished with some really beautiful Olive from @Burly Man and African Blackwood fom @Steve Smith O1 blade. Copper Bolster, green and white G10 accents and copper pins. Sheath is Veg tanned cow hide, fully lined with pig skin liner:

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2020)

As sweet as you can imagine! Extraordinary perfection! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2020)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 4, 2020)

Wild!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 4, 2020)

Now that is a showpiece. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

